
Causal Inference [pdf] - noch
https://cdn1.sph.harvard.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/1268/2020/07/ci_hernanrobins_31july20.pdf
======
iron0013
If you are interested in using causal inference in actual research practice
rather than just talking about it in theory, this book (and not anything by
Judea Pearl, for example) is the way to go! An earlier draft of this book was
absolutely essential to my PhD thesis

